

CA man wins appeal, you can use Google Maps while driving. - dtrizzle
http://www.petersesq.com/2014/02/google-maps-wins-while-driving/

======
DigitalSea
Seems like he won on a very niche loophole here. I don't think people should
be holding their phones to use Google Maps whilst driving. We have enough
distractions as it is: radio, passengers, people driving with headphones in...

If you want to use Google Maps in your car, get a phone dock and program your
destination into the app before you leave your departure point. Simple.

